# "High Tower" Buck



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Check out how tall these antlers are. I wish I would have measured how tall they were before I shipped this trophy to my client !


----------



## Grim76 (Feb 2, 2011)

nice work


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

wow... that is a freak...


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

That's sweet! Almost looks unreal :mg:


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

thats one incredible buck


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd need a change of shorts if I saw something like that walking at me


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

wow nice


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Sweet Mount!


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

:jaw:


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

That guy is wearing a top hat! Great buck!


----------



## RUTIN (Aug 19, 2008)

Amazing 8pt! Def a dream buck


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

sweet mount


----------



## Easlo (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats a big boy alright, we don't see em like that down here in Tennessee.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dang


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Beautiful work and animal. You done good to that animal


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------

